# UFC = fake WWE = real AHAHAHAHAH



## Hughesfan2791 (Oct 5, 2006)

I had my mate round the other night and we were chatting and i said " Do you watch the UFC" he then replies with the most rediculous answer i could have ever imagined "Why would i watch that, it's crap because its FAKE. Watch TNA or WWE cos thats real" :laugh: I just laughed at him and put the UFC on he still thought it was fake, showed him some moves and ithink hes got a different view on it now lol. WWE real ::laugh:


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

Sounds like you hang out with idiots. Is there a point to this thread?


----------



## Hughesfan2791 (Oct 5, 2006)

Point is that theres some dopey people out there that think WWE is real when they havent watched any MMA and if anyone else knows people like this.


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

I don't know too many people that think WWE is real besides little kids. They also believe in Santa Clause too though. Sorry if I was being a jerk, just seems to be alot of worthless threads lately.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Your friend must either be:

A. Mentally Handicapped.
B. A Five year old.


----------



## Hughesfan2791 (Oct 5, 2006)

LOL yer hes a bit of a spaz, spose we kinda pick on him cos of his WWE (even though hes almost 6ft 5"). Sorry if you think its a pointless post, just thought it was kinda funny.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

I was gonna come in here *****ing when I read the title of the thread. Glad you don't agree with your friend otherwise I'd say your in the wrong forum. I fricken hate Wrestling its like a big play


----------



## Hughesfan2791 (Oct 5, 2006)

Exactly what i think. I think that the "professional" wrestling is like a soap opera, with all of its story lines and friendships and backstabbing lol. Its just shite.


----------



## jaymackz (Sep 24, 2006)

........


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I watch wrestling and I do understand that it is not real and most of the the script is set but things happen. You do have to be some kind of an athlete to be a professional wrestler, not everybody can do it. I would rather watch a UFC or Pride fight than wrestling.  *


----------



## f-dog (Oct 16, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> Your friend must either be:
> 
> A. Mentally Handicapped.
> B. A Five year old.


C. a Tito Ortiz fan
D. a mo


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

wow......wwe stinks.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

Grabaka said:


> Sounds like you hang out with idiots. Is there a point to this thread?




..........


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> Your friend must either be:
> 
> A. Mentally Handicapped.
> B. A Five year old.


-------------------------------------------------------------
:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: lol


----------



## The MuscleShark (Nov 3, 2006)

Hughesfan2791 said:


> I had my mate round the other night and we were chatting and i said " Do you watch the UFC" he then replies with the most rediculous answer i could have ever imagined "Why would i watch that, it's crap because its FAKE. Watch TNA or WWE cos thats real" :laugh: I just laughed at him and put the UFC on he still thought it was fake, showed him some moves and ithink hes got a different view on it now lol. WWE real ::laugh:


Well either your friend was just playing with you to get you going or he is one complete retard


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

first of for what it is wrestling does not stink. secondly.. It should not be even compared to to UFC or MMA in general for one simple reason... while MMA in any legit org, is a real contest between two people who both want to win. Professional Wrestling, nowadays unlike the past is not even billed as a contest, it is billed as Sports ENTERTAINMENT. theough it is not all scripted, true it is known who the winners are and the storylines are all basicly written out, the action in the ring is mostly Improv, the move sequences are rehearsed to a degree mainly for the saftey of the athletes (which they deserve to be called) and those watching. ANd if you want to know if it is real? ask anyone of the wrestlers who has ever suffered an ijury in the ring or heck ask Owen hart if it is real or not. Accidents happen and they do get hurt. if it was true combat like MMA then Hulk Hogan would not still be able to perform and they would not be doing 2-3 shows a week 48 weeks out of the year. and as for people who still think wrestling is real.. they must be living in a bubble the WWE and other groups do not even pretend to that claim any more they admit it is a show, and if you take it for being just that it is a great form of entertainment, plus they all make more then most of the MMA guys...


----------



## Haplo 913 (Aug 28, 2006)

what... it's not real??



I thought people always layed on the ground and let people throw them around the ring without the most basic sign of instinctive struggle.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

rush/mma freak is that you ?


----------

